# White Specs



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

I noticed that my betta has white specs towards the back of his body on his scales near his tail fin. What kind of sickness/parasite is this, and what do I need to do to fix the problem? I've never had a sick fish before in my life, and am completely lost on what to do in this position. Any help would be awesome. Oh, If I take the fish out and treat him, does it make the tank "sick," not allowing me to put other fish in it without doing something like bleaching the tank? I have some plants in there, and don't want to treat the tank itself if at all passable. There is also some moldy-looking stuff on my driftwood, but those are just diatoms, right?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are your water parameters? Occupants of the tank? Size of the tank? Any pictures of sick fish? I would recommend monitoring the fish closely and boosting its immune system by providing vitamins.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

This is the only fish in there. There are a few plants, and a moldy looking piece of driftwood. I can't check the water parameters because I'm typing a paper on campus right now, and just saw the problem on my way out the door. The tank is ten gallons. Here's a picture of what it looks like from the internet: http://eric.petfish.net/bettaich.jpg I'm thinking that it's ich. Are there any other diseases that look like this? I lost an arowana who had the same problem, and I noticed my pleco in the same tank as the arow with the same problem... If I keep my ten gallon tank fishless for a while, could I avoid treating it? I already started my 75 with a clorox soak, so that should be fine...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

hamdogg08 said:


> I'm thinking that it's ich. Are there any other diseases that look like this?


So it was. Increase the temperature by 28 degrees Celsius. Try using salt at 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons dosage. Do the treatment for 14 days at most. Do not stop the treatment until 14th day passes or risk allowing them a return which would be even far more disastrous. Boost your fish's immune system with vitamins while in the course of treatment.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sould I move the fish to a different tank? If so, how long (if at all) would it take to make my tank safe for fish. My concern is that the salt would kill my plants if I treated the tank, but I also don't want to put my healthy fish back into a sick tank after treatment. What are my options as far as the plants' health are concerned?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

hamdogg08 said:


> Sould I move the fish to a different tank?


Treat it in the tank where it was. Moving can induce further stress.


> If so, how long (if at all) would it take to make my tank safe for fish. My concern is that the salt would kill my plants if I treated the tank, but I also don't want to put my healthy fish back into a sick tank after treatment. What are my options as far as the plants' health are concerned?


As long as you do the treatment in 14 days, all ich parasites will be eliminated completely. Note that ich will not tolerate the high temperature and presence of salt much like the freshwater dip done to fish with marine ich on the salty side.

Salt will only harm your plants temporarily. Series of water changes after treatment will eventually remove the salt.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the help! I'll take care of this crappy, crappy problem ASAP! :wink:


----------

